#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  > مشکل: غیر فعال شدن دکمه پرینت  فتوشاپ cs-cc

## samaram

فتو شاپ وقتی دستور پرینت می زنم غیر فعال شده هر فتو شاپی را نصب می کنم همین اخطار را می دهد ؟

----------

*abady*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## samaram

Untitled.jpgعلت این امر چی می تونه باشه؟

----------

*abady*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
شما هیچ plugin اخیرا نصب نکردید؟ و درضمن تنظیمات performance رو دیفالت کردید نتیجه ببینید چی میشه؟
اگر نه یک بار اینکار رو انجام بدید لطفا. درضمن ببینید پرینتر شما در سایر برنامه ها کار میکنه؟
برای پاک کردن فایل performance هنگامی که فتوشاپ را اجرا کردید بلافاصله کلید های Alt,Ctrl,Shift را با هم بگیرید. یک پیام به شما میده و میپرسه فایل تنظیمات را پاک کنم که شما باید تأیید بزنید.
اگر درست نشد یک بار روی فایل اجرایی راست کلیک کنید و در تب compatibility تیک گزینه run as administrator را بزنید و تست کنید و مجدد برگدین و این تیک رو بردارید و باز تست کنید (گاهی اینجا قاطی میکنه و با این روش درست میشه)
اگر نشد یک پرینتر مجازی pdf مثل( Bullzip PDF Printer 1.24..2543 Final ساخت و چاپ فایل های PDF) را نصب کنید. سپس پرینتر پیشفرض را از تنظیمات پرینتر ویندوز بر روی پرینتر مجازی قرار دهید و سپس فتوشاپ را باز کنید و ببینید منوی پرینت برگشته یا خیر.

ورژن فتوشاپ که نصب دارید لطفا از قسمت aboute نگاه کنید. نباید زیر 12.1 باشه. متأسفانه یک باگی تو فتوشاپ برای همین غیر فعال بودن پرینتر وجود داشته که در ورژن 12.1 به بعد برطرف گردیده.
راهنمای آپدیت فتوشاپ: Keeping Photoshop Up-To-Date

لطفا حتما نتیجه کار را اینجا اعلام کنید.
با تشکر

----------

*abady*,*NPTiak*,*samaram*

----------


## samaram

بسیار ممنون دزست شد از کمکتون نهایت تشکر را دارم ممنون

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

خواهش می کنم. فقط بفرمایین کدوم یکی از راه حل های بالا جواب داد برای کمک به سایر دوستان در آینده

----------

*samaram*

----------


## samaram

سلام من پلاگینی بود را حذف کردم و پرینتر پیش فرض را نیز تغیر دادم درست شد 
ممنون از صبر و حوصله ای که بخرج دادید

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## Vpic

سلام.ممنون از راهنماییتون.
با تغییر پرینتر دیفالت حل شد.

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## naserja2000

سلام من هم اون مشکل رو دارم و با روش بالا هم امتحان کردم جور نشد ورژن فتوشاپ من سی سی 2017 می باشد ، لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## manhant

*سلام 
به این لینک سر بزنید ممکنه کمکتون کنه 

*رفع مشکل غیرفعال شدن فیلترهای فتوشاپ – دنیای آموزش های تکنولوژی

----------

